# Merchant Services



## kaycherie (Aug 6, 2010)

Good morning all.
I talked to PNC bank this morning because I'm in the process of opening my business checking account. They then told me about merchant services (sadly, didn't know anything about this) Ok, so they told me it's a $15 monthly fee, a 2% fee on each transaction and a .19 cent flat rate. He told me that once my website is established I can fill out an application for merchant services. My question is, what do I do in between the time my website is launched and my application is accepted by PNC? Do I have to use some other service, like paypal, while I wait? Or do I have to wait before I start selling?
Thanks!


----------



## InterchangeMinus (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Help with site*

Hey!
Thats awesome you are getting your business started.

For starters, you don't need to pay anywhere near as high of fees as they quoted. The monthly fees are high and so are your per item fees. Too high for someone just started their business, and still too high even if you've been in business for years.

You can check us out at Interchange Minus Local Merchant Services We set up new business owners just like yourself.

If nothing else, consider calling in and asking for a quote comparison =) we will hook you up since you are a member of t-shirt forums also.

Cheers,
William

Ecommerce Merchant Services


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I sent you a PM about a really good service. I didn't know if I was allowed to post it in a public thread.


----------



## DYZYN (Aug 27, 2011)

Look into Credit Unions versus Banks. Also, talk to them about merchant solutions, they may be able to package something for you. PM me if you'd like to know who we utilize for our merchant services.

Jason


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

You should definitely check out paypal.com for their merchant services. I think it's great.

Thanks
Carlos


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Check out Authorize.net. I'm using them and they're awesome so far!


----------



## kaycherie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

